# Easy mod turns your slingshot into a rapid-fire repeater



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

I also posted this idea a while back at the trumark slingshot forum, but for any who haven't seen it, there's a pic below to give you an idea what it's like...

If you look at the wrist-brace frame, you'll see that attached to it there's a see-through tubular magazine that holds up to 25 pellets.
At the front end, there's a push-button feeder that precisely dispenses the pellets one at a time. 
It can handle ammo sizes ranging from 5/16" up to .50 caliber, so steel pellets, lead balls and paintballs all work smoothly.
For the steel pellets, there's a retention magnet to make it easier to grab 'em or to keep one "at the ready"...










It's actually a very easy modification, really what they call a "readymade". 
It uses part of a paintball repeater originally designed for a blowgun (which you can get for about $6.00).

I put together a how-to article on how to "make" the pellet dispenser and mount it directly on the slingshot frame. 
*To see the entire how-to, which includes lots and lots of pictures, here's the link.*

Hope y'all enjoy and let me know how it works for you if you actually try it...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it ingenuous, but I gave up on tube magazines after I made my own. Mine was spring fed and dispensed a ball at the fork.

Tubes are trouble to load, change balance as you shoot and rattle. A magnet on a lanyard picks up balls for you, hangs from your belt, and doesn't rattle.

Yours may be better, though and people's preferences vary.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Watcher, have you shot any flat bands yet? -- Tex


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

ZDP-189, I like your system of retrieving shot with the magnet on a lanyard and having them ready to grab without having to do extra work. 
On the other hand, what I like about my set up is that it presents one pellet at a time.	It's handy for me because I'm kind of fumble-fingered... 
I have some nerve demyelization which weakens my grip a bit and sometimes makes my fingers numb. When a pellet feeds out of the push button mechanism, 
there's a magnet that holds it in place at the ready. It makes it very easy for me to grab without accidentally grabbing extra shot or knocking another shot loose. 
It's true it does take some time to load the tube, but it's worth it for me... if somebody wanted to try it but was put off by the issues of rattling or changing balance, 
the tube/shot feeder could always be carried separately... I've been thinking of getting an archery armguard and taping the tube to the armguard so that the shot 
feeder could be strapped on to my forearm. Like you said, preferences vary, and some people seem to do real well with nothing but a nail apron or their pocket.

Tex, yes I had some good experience with flat bands, although I haven't shot them for awhile. My Dad recently retired from work as a high voltage electrician. 
Used to, when he got new electrician's gloves he'd give me the old "worn out" set. Even in "worn out" condition that was still some really good rubber and would shoot quite hard/fast. 
I didn't have a chronograph back then... but I could shoot glass marbles through scrap pieces of paneling with it. Back then I cut the bands with scissors instead of a roller blade--- 
which will probably make a lot of people here cringe (LOL)--- so my band life wasn't real long, as you can imagine. But a lot of fun, I just used kite string to tie 'em onto a natural fork cut from a tree in the backyard. 
If I get another electrician's glove I'll have to do things right this time and see how much mileage I can get out of bands that have been cut with smooth edges and some taper.

By the way, one reason I showed the repeater set-up using a slingshot with tubular bands and a reach-through, rigid arm brace is just to emphasize that 
this "project" is an easy modification to make for anybody who can get ahold of the most common types of slingshot available at walmart or the hardware store. 
One of these days when I get the time I want to make a couple of variations showing the repeater with other type of slingshot including flat bands and also the 
non-reach-through type of brace that rests on top of the arm, maybe with a flexible strap.

--Watcher


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! I am a huge trumark fan. I should do this mod.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

RecurveMaster, cool! Let me know how it works for you. 
I like Trumark's tubes... a lot of speed without having an overly strong or stiff draw weight. 
If you have trouble finding the paintball repeater (which is originally designed for a blowgun) locally, there's a link on my "how-to" page to 
order it through amazon, or you can try searching for "splatmatic blowgun"... but I don't think anybody's beating 
amazon's price right now.

--Watcher


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Just wanted to update...

I finally posted a followup to the How-To article I mentioned above.....

*It's a 6 part Video Series that shows the Repeater Slingshot in action.*

So if you're curious about how the modified slingshot operates when shooting at a target, you can check out the videos.

In fact, I just remembered that at this forum, there is the ability to post video, however... (I'm adding this next in an edit) despite trying to post Parts 1 and 2 here, and despite keeping my fingers crossed, that did not work so well. My magic touch, I guess... So for now, check out Video Part 1 (a quick introduction to the repeater slingshot) and Video Part 2 (shows actually shooting the slingshot at a target) at this link to my article.

If you want additional details on how the repeater operates, some optional features, and speed loading tips, check out the other videos too...

There's an additional seventh video that I shot earlier, and it repeats quite a bit of what's in the other six videos. 
However, it goes into slightly more technical detail on how the repeater works and also a little more detail on alternative techniques for operating the repeater 
(technique is a little different for steel pellets as opposed to ammo that's not attracted to a magnet)

My onscreen presence may not be the most riveting of spectacles, but I hope the repeater's smooth moves make up for all that....









Hope y'all enjoy!
--Watcher

P.S. If I can figure out what I was doing wrong, then I'll post a couple of them directly in the thread here.


----------

